# Addie's surgery is off..counts are too high.



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

The vet just called and said Addie's counts are elevated. They're going to do the Bile Acid test on her, results will be back Monday. Her spay will have to wait. Please say a prayer for my precious girl.

Laurie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie i'm so sorry to hear this. This exact same thing just happened to my friend, she went to get her boy his dental and his counts were too high and he's always had numbers in the range, did BAT and his numbers were good. Hoping and praying for the same thing with your sweet Addie. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. Prayers for your baby.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer.rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you are getting good care, so sorry she has to go through this. The BAT is always a good idea! How old is she now? I pray it will be a good result.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She and Jack will be 6 mo. on 8/27. My dh will be beside himself, she is such a daddy's girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ladodd said:


> She and Jack will be 6 mo. on 8/27. My dh will be beside himself, she is such a daddy's girl.


You should seriously consider having them do the BAT on Jack as well! It is good to have it as a baseline! :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I will talk with the vet about Jack when I pick Addie up. We were waiting on his neuter as he has a undescended, the vet was hoping it would drop.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. Yes, as Sandi said, Jack needs a BAT, too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet says that an elevation in liver values in a growing puppy can be normal...my Eva's were slightly elevated, and she said it was fine to do her surgery. Her ALT was 158, and her AST was 144. All her other values were normal. Her surgery went fine...no issues at all. She continues to do well. I do plan to have her levels checked again next month, and I expect them to be down. You might want to tell your vet about this. Of course, Addie's may be higher, or your vet is just being very careful..and there is nothing wrong with that. Try not to worry..I believe she will be just fine..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, were Eva's BAT levels also in the normal range?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. When I told my dh, he asked if I had asked the ladies on SM about this.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

ladodd said:


> Thanks everyone. When I told my dh, he asked if I had asked the ladies on about this.


Did he give you the ALT and AST ?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She did, but I didn't have anything to write with. I'll get them when I go pick her up. I think the ALT was 95.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prays for little Addie. What April said is correct.....hoping all is okay.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. I am not knowledgeable on the testing thing but I have to say kudus to your Vet for playing it safe. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laura -- sending prayers for Addie, Jack and you. Hoping this is just a "puppy" thing like April said.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, I hope it's just a puppy thing. My vet said she thinks all is ok, but would rather play it safe. They are also being very cautious with me because of my fears from Luci.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurie - sorry for plans being turned upside down but so glad your vet ran tests and is being careful.:thumbsup: From what I recall many things can throw off (and up) the levels -- sometimes infection which could be a tooth decay issue. Just try to keep cool until you have the BAT results. I would definitely get the BAT done on Jack too. I encourage everyone to get the Bile Acid Test done after their pups are 16 weeks old so that you have a baseline.
With the undescended testicle - did the vet try to manipulate it down? If it doesn't come down, I wouldn't worry about getting the neuter done-- they just do it like a spay. Tyler had both undescended and they found them in his abdomen:w00t: Not a big deal. But it is important to get the neuter since I believe it can be more of a cancer risk if they're in a warm place.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> My vet says that an elevation in liver values in a growing puppy can be normal...my Eva's were slightly elevated, and she said it was fine to do her surgery. Her ALT was 158, and her AST was 144. All her other values were normal. Her surgery went fine...no issues at all. She continues to do well. I do plan to have her levels checked again next month, and I expect them to be down. You might want to tell your vet about this. Of course, Addie's may be higher, or your vet is just being very careful..and there is nothing wrong with that. Try not to worry..I believe she will be just fine..:wub:





edelweiss said:


> April, were Eva's BAT levels also in the normal range?


I wondered the same thing. It's always important to get a BAT done on a Maltese, but especially if the liver values are elevated on a simple CBC.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, were Eva's BAT levels also in the normal range?


I had a Malt with liver problems, so I know what to look for.
I have not had a BAT done on Eva, yet..I know many will disagree with me, but, according to my research, a high BAT is not always indicative of a liver problem, and a normal BAT is not always indicative that there is no liver problem. I have also learned that a lot of things can influence elevations in ALT and AST. My Eva continues to be a healthy dog. If her next liver panel shows an increase in her values, I will follow up with a BAT. If not, I will do nothing as long as she remains healthy. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

ladodd said:


> She did, but I didn't have anything to write with. I'll get them when I go pick her up. I think the ALT was 95.


If her ALT was only 95, that is only a slight elevation..I would be interested to know her numbers and Jack's, too. How old are the pups? I think I will contact the breeder and see if she can shed any light on this.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

rayer: Prayers for Addie that all results will be normal. rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Hoping that the BAT will have good news for you and Addie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crossing my fingers for a "false" positive result!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Normal ALT levels of course vary from lab to lab but generally an ALT between 10-100 is considered normal. The ALT is more liver specific than the AST. 
A vet has to take all of the urine & blood results into consideration when evaluating. ALT levels can also, for example, be elevated because of gastro problems, medications, anesthesia etc. This is usually a temporary elevation and not indicative of a liver issue.
What the BAT shows is an indication of an issue in the actual liver itself. That does not mean a shunt---it can be MVD (something quite simple to treat or just leave).


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry you are dealing with this Laurie. I will say a prayer for sweet Addie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your fluffs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Normal ALT levels of course vary from lab to lab but generally an ALT between 10-100 is considered normal. The ALT is more liver specific than the AST.
> A vet has to take all of the urine & blood results into consideration when evaluating. ALT levels can also, for example, be elevated because of gastro problems, medications, anesthesia etc. This is usually a temporary elevation and not indicative of a liver issue.
> What the BAT shows is an indication of an issue in the actual liver itself. That does not mean a shunt---it can be MVD (something quite simple to treat or just leave).


:goodpost:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I had a Malt with liver problems, so I know what to look for.
> I have not had a BAT done on Eva, yet..I know many will disagree with me, but, according to my research,_ a high BAT is not always indicative of a liver problem_, and a normal BAT is not always indicative that there is no liver problem. I have also learned that a lot of things can influence elevations in ALT and AST. My Eva continues to be a healthy dog. If her next liver panel shows an increase in her values, I will follow up with a BAT. If not, I will do nothing as long as she remains healthy. :wub:


I think what you are trying to say here April, correct me if I am wrong, is that a high BAT does not mean automatically that there is a *serious* liver issue. It does show, however, that something is amiss in the liver itself even if it is only a non-symptomatic MVD ( there is also symptomatic MVD). 
I would therefore still agree w/those who highly advise doing a BAT test as a *baseline *for any future issues. We have nothing to lose by this simple test, & everything to gain.
I was in a study from Colorado State (Ft. Collins) many yrs. ago when liver issues were not well defined w/our little maltese, Kirby, and was told even then that 25% of the population of small dogs have some sort of issue w/liver. This was about 30 yrs. ago when diagnostics are not as good as they are today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Normal ALT levels of course vary from lab to lab but generally an ALT between 10-100 is considered normal. The ALT is more liver specific than the AST.
> A vet has to take all of the urine & blood results into consideration when evaluating. ALT levels can also, for example, be elevated because of gastro problems, medications, anesthesia etc. This is usually a temporary elevation and not indicative of a liver issue.
> What the BAT shows is an indication of an issue in the actual liver itself. *That does not mean a shunt--*-it can be MVD (something quite simple to treat or just leave).


What I meant to say here is "That does not *necessarily* mean a shunt."


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Just seeing this now.... I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping Addie in my prayers. Praying that all is well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ladodd said:


> She did, but I didn't have anything to write with. I'll get them when I go pick her up. I think the ALT was 95.


I am just wondering now if you confused the ALT w/the AST? AST norms are around 5-55 (again depending on the lab) , so a 95 would be somewhat elevated. The AST is not as liver specific as the ALT.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers being sent for Addie--hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, it was the AST that was 95. I was in shock that anything could be wrong with Addie. We'll have results on Monday. In the meantime, she's home and as usual getting a lot of attention.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think what you are trying to say here April, correct me if I am wrong, is that a high BAT does not mean automatically that there is a *serious* liver issue. It does show, however, that something is amiss in the liver itself even if it is only a non-symptomatic MVD ( there is also symptomatic MVD).
> Yes, you are correct..I agree that the BAT is a good tool to aid in the diagnosis of a possible liver problem, but for me, I would have to have more to go on before requesting (e.g. high liver values, vomiting, etc) the test because the BAT test alone is not a definitive test for liver problems, shunts, etc. Doing a baseline may give peace of mind, but is not a guarantee that there is not a liver problem or there will not be a liver problem in the future, unfortunately.. The numbers could go up or down anytime, and you can also get false positive and false negative results. Of course, this is according to my own research. I know there are folks that swear by BAT testing puppies before getting them, but I am not one of them.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Yes, it was the AST that was 95. I was in shock that anything could be wrong with Addie. We'll have results on Monday. In the meantime, she's home and as usual getting a lot of attention.


 Oh Laurie... I am so sorry that Addie's liver enzyme was elevated. I would be just as disappointed and shocked as you. I am glad she is happy and at home doing her normal things. AST and ALT elevations are VERY non-specific: can range from anything not primarily liver related to primary liver disease. I wouldn't go by just one value either. Most times, we need to see the trend to determine what is happening. A BAT may be helpful as others mentioned. Whether or not an abnormal test will affect her health and quality of life really depends on the cause and degree of abnormality. 

Please try not to worry too much yet. There is simply not enough information to make ANY type of conclusion. AST of 95 is on the higher side but a mild elevation and again, nonspecific. Just enjoy her and wait till Monday to see what the results show. All I know is that Addie is growing healthy and is a precious little cutie- keep your chin up! We will keep you and Addie in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Oh Laurie... I am so sorry that Addie's liver enzyme was elevated. I would be just as disappointed and shocked as you. I am glad she is happy and at home doing her normal things. AST and ALT elevations are VERY non-specific: can range from anything not primarily liver related to primary liver disease. I wouldn't go by just one value either. Most times, we need to see the trend to determine what is happening. A BAT may be helpful as others mentioned. Whether or not an abnormal test will affect her health and quality of life really depends on the cause and degree of abnormality.
> 
> Please try not to worry too much yet. There is simply not enough information to make ANY type of conclusion. AST of 95 is on the higher side but a mild elevation and again, nonspecific. Just enjoy her and wait till Monday to see what the results show. All I know is that Addie is growing healthy and is a precious little cutie- keep your chin up! We will keep you and Addie in our thoughts and prayers!


 :goodpost: Laurie, try not to worry..I think Addie will be just fine.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laurie,
I am sorry Addie's test was elevated. Try not to worry. Like said, she only had the blood work so far. I had the BAT test on both my puppies. It's never fun waiting. I follow Dr. Center's protocol to test as a puppy, because by 4 years of age they can have other liver problems that will affect the Bile Acid test. So it's good to know if the numbers are high, for proper diet. I'll keep Addie in my thoughts.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Laurie, my heart hurts for you. I know hearing this news is unnerving, but it will most likely be fine. If her ALT was 95, it's still within normal, but it's good to look into this since their size makes it that much more crucial to know before undergoing anesthesia. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Laurie,

So sorry this can be worrisome, but take it one test at a time. If she is exhibiting no symptoms (of liver issues), then she could be MVD which can be managed by diet, etc.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Marissa that it is *prolonged * & *rising elevated levels *that one needs to be concerned about---not just a suddenly appearing elevation---that is the reason to continue to do our check ups and keep good records.

Lisi had a slightly elevated BAT at 6 months so just recently we did it again to see if it might have been a false positive. She also had higher ALK (she was still growing). Her liver enzymes were also on the elevated side when we spayed her. Her vet suggested we keep our eye on it. So just a couple of wks. ago we redid the BAT & the liver enzymes. Her BAT came out higher than before but her liver enzymes were OK. She probably has a mild case of MVD, but that is not definitive. I will simply be aware of her situation & if anything comes up I will be prepared. I do keep her protein levels down but I would do that anyway!
I am one of those strange people who does better when I know anything I need to know. It makes me feel more secure in my situation. But I know people are different.

You will be in my thoughts as Addie moves forward. Big hug.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweetheart, big hugs to you. Oh it's so hard not to worry, but I am sure your precious baby is okay. Will be praying.

Mia's numbers at the time of her spay, were slightly elevated, of which, I did not even know about. I didn't find out, until, well, I can't remember, why I had more blood work done, it may have just been her annual exam. 

The tech called me, and said everything is fine, and Mia's numbers, are slightly elevated, but they are the same, as her pre-op blood work prior to her spay :w00t:. What? I couldn't call that vet fast enough. When I did speak to the vet, who I do love, she told me, Mia's numbers are just her baseline, and she is fine and nothing to worry about. (oh and by the way, it is now in the kids charts, that only the vet is to call me with results, that was my request.)

Ana did beautifully, and I know your babes will too. 

To even reasurre you more, I would call Fran, and let her know what your vet says. She is a huge help, she helped me so much with shots, and completely held my hand during Ana's spay (Poor Fran, God love her, I can't tell you how many times I called her the day of the spay :blush:, but Ana really did do beautfiul. Actually, the little one did even better than Mia and Leo. 

Hugs and Love and kisses to your babies.

Christine.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have faith your little one will be just fine. I know it is hard not to worry as we love these little guys so much, but you vet is doing the right thing. 

On a side note, I got a giggle out of the fact that your husband asked if you had talked to the "girls on SM". So adorable!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

ALT/AST values can be elevated for any number of reasons ... mild infection, dental issues, etc. A bile acid test measures liver function. Having a pre-surgical blood test done is important for at least a couple of reasons: (a) to check liver enzymes as it's the liver that helps to process out the anesthesia; and (b) to check the blood's ability to clot. Having a bile acid test done, in my personal opinion, is important so that one has an indication of whether or not there may be a serious liver issue going on, i.e., a shunt or serious case of MVD. I test all puppies before they leave my house. Not all puppies show signs at a very young age that there may be a liver issue. A puppy could be perfectly normal looking and acting but still have a shunt. If I got results back that were extremely high (like over 100) I would not be selling that puppy without further testing. I want to sell a bundle of love, not a potential bit of heartbreak.

Laurie, it sounds like your little one's liver enzymes are only slightly elevated and that could be for any number of reasons, most of which are not very worrisome. I would strongly encourage you doing a bile acid test on both puppies before surgery. The test is non-invasive and should give you the information you really need and will want to have for making current and future health care decisions.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> ALT/AST values can be elevated for any number of reasons ... mild infection, dental issues, etc. A bile acid test measures liver function. Having a pre-surgical blood test done is important for at least a couple of reasons: (a) to check liver enzymes as it's the liver that helps to process out the anesthesia; and (b) to check the blood's ability to clot. Having a bile acid test done, in my personal opinion, is important so that one has an indication of whether or not there may be a serious liver issue going on, i.e., a shunt or serious case of MVD. I test all puppies before they leave my house. Not all puppies show signs at a very young age that there may be a liver issue. A puppy could be perfectly normal looking and acting but still have a shunt. If I got results back that were extremely high (like over 100) I would not be selling that puppy without further testing. I want to sell a bundle of love, not a potential bit of heartbreak.
> 
> Laurie, it sounds like your little one's liver enzymes are only slightly elevated and that could be for any number of reasons, most of which are not very worrisome. I would strongly encourage you doing a bile acid test on both puppies before surgery. The test is non-invasive and should give you the information you really need and will want to have for making current and future health care decisions.


Mary, it is so nice to see your words of wisdom again. Bless you. And just like you, the breeder of these darling babies, will not place a baby, unitl she is 1000% sure, the baby is perfectly healthy. This is something I know for a fact. I can not state that strongly enough. And bless you, you are the same way. Also, just like you, you as a breeder, would want to know about this. So she can be aware, and also be there for your baby and also be support all along the way,for the pet owners, while test results are waiting to be received. 

Laurie, you and your darling babies are in my heart and prayers. When you can, contact Fran to let her know. She not only will support what your vet is doing, but be a major support system to you as well, and is something she does need to know about and would want to know about. It's very important to her, as it is any loving breeder. Even when/if everything turns out okay, she definetly would want to know, to not only be there for you, but also would want to be aware.

Laurie, in my heart, I just feel your babies, are more than okay, and we all are here for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

allheart said:


> Mary, it is so nice to see your words of wisdom again. Bless you. And just like you, the breeder of these darling babies, will not place a baby, unitl she is 1000% sure, the baby is perfectly healthy. This is something I know for a fact. I can not state that strongly enough.


Christine, no breeder can be 1000% certain that a puppy is perfectly healthy. As Mary said, having a bile acids test done before placing a puppy can rule out a liver shunt and serious MVD, but unfortunately there aren't tests for all the genetic diseases Maltese are prone to.

Kudos to Mary and all the other responsible breeders who will not send a puppy to its new home before getting a BAT done. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I check bile acids on all of my Maltese as puppies. It is important to know where you stand. But, the good news is the vast majority are asymptomatic MVD dogs and mild elevations in ALT and AST are not a big deal. If she has retained baby teeth, I've also seen elevated ALT due to infection in the mouth.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> I check bile acids on all of my Maltese as puppies. It is important to know where you stand. But, the good news is the vast majority are asymptomatic MVD dogs and mild elevations in ALT and AST are not a big deal. If she has retained baby teeth, I've also seen elevated ALT due to infection in the mouth.


:goodpost:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If your talking with a breeder who does not customarily do bile testing on their puppies, please don't let that sway you. I asked for one with my puppy, with no problems. Normally it can be done earlier, but it can be done on the older puppies before buying just same. I had been down this road in 2010, and a bile test would have eliminated me falling in love with a puppy, only to lose him post neuter to severe shunts.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Christine, no breeder can be 1000% certain that a puppy is perfectly healthy. As Mary said, having a bile acids test done before placing a puppy can rule out a liver shunt and serious MVD, but unfortunately there aren't tests for all the genetic diseases Maltese are prone to.
> 
> Kudos to Mary and all the other responsible breeders who will not send a puppy to its new home before getting a BAT done. :thumbsup:


Yes, Marj, I know that. But based on test and observerations, no puppy leaves the home, that is not healthy, and yes, sadly there are not any test for genetic diseases. 

I was referring to things, such as open fontenals, or any known sickness.

Absoultey Kudos to Mary, as well as responsible breeders, and this breeder IS one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's great to know, Christine. Since Addie's breeder bile acids tests her puppies, there is no need to do another one then. Addie's ALT/AST must be elevated for another less serious reason like Mary said. 

Hopefully when the vet repeats her bloodwork in a few weeks everything will be normal and her spay can be rescheduled.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> If your talking with a breeder who does not customarily do bile testing on their puppies, please don't let that sway you. I asked for one with my puppy, with no problems. Normally it can be done earlier, but it can be done on the older puppies before buying just same. I had been down this road in 2010, and a bile test would have eliminated me falling in love with a puppy, only to lose him post neuter to severe shunts.


:goodpost:

Kandis, you are absolutely right. Not every breeder routinely does bile acid testing. That should not be a measurement of who is right and who is wrong. I don't have the benefit of years of experience and several generations of line breeding behind me so that's why I test everything (in addition to the fact that I'm one of those people who just needs to know!). I advise everyone to ask for the test and offer to pay. If a breeder refused then I personally would look elsewhere. JMHO!

And congratulations on your new little one!! Lovely dog and lovely breeder. You so deserve this!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> That's great to know, Christine. Since Addie's breeder bile acids tests her puppies, there is no need to do another one then. Addie's ALT/AST must be elevated for another less serious reason like Mary said.
> 
> Hopefully when the vet repeats her bloodwork in a few weeks everything will be normal and her spay can be rescheduled.


Oh sorry Marj, just seeing this...no, that's not what I'm saying, Mary said it better below (sorry for the confusion)



MaryH said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Kandis, you are absolutely right. *Not every breeder routinely does bile acid testing. That should not be a measurement of who is right and who is wrong. I don't have the benefit of years of experience and several generations of line breeding behind me so that's why I test everything (in addition to the fact that I'm one of those people who just needs to know!). I advise everyone to ask for the test and offer to pay. If a breeder refused then I personally would look elsewhere. JMHO!*
> 
> And congratulations on your new little one!!* Lovely dog and lovely* *breeder.* You so deserve this!


 
Thanks Mary so much for the clear explanation, and Marj, this is what I was trying to say, but didn't do such a good job at.

Thanks again Mary.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MaryH said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Kandis, you are absolutely right. Not every breeder routinely does bile acid testing. That should not be a measurement of who is right and who is wrong. I don't have the benefit of years of experience and several generations of line breeding behind me so that's why I test everything (in addition to the fact that I'm one of those people who just needs to know!). I advise everyone to ask for the test and offer to pay. If a breeder refused then I personally would look elsewhere. JMHO!
> 
> And congratulations on your new little one!! Lovely dog and lovely breeder. You so deserve this!


Thank you Mary. I just love her. My Sammie had to have LP surgery, I chose the major repair with an ortho. Whew, glad that's over. It worked too. I didn't know he was born with one crooked little leg. I wanted to get by all of that before I added my girl. She is just precious and related to many other SM babies. Theresa was near me all that time and I did not realize it. What a jewel she is. I referred to your notes many times over last 2 yrs. Mary. I'm so glad to hear from you again.


----------



## ffalcon (Sep 30, 2008)

You poor dear. This is the exact same thing that happened to my Maltese when she was going to be spayed. But don't worry just yet until you have the test results. It's such a great thing that your Vet was being so cautious and wouldn't do the spay. For my Daisy, unfortunately the test wasn't a false positive and she wound up being diagnosed with MVD but at the time they thought it was a shunt. Just try to remain calm because even if they are diagnosed with liver disease, she can still be spayed. You'll just have to got to a specialist and they'll take extra care and 24 hour watch. I took Daisy to Dr Center at Cornell and they performed a spay and liver biopsy simultaneously. The surgery went fine and there were no complications. 6 years later Daisy is still healthy and happy with only a change in diet, so my advice is to not freak out because I certainly did when it happened to Daisy because even if you baby is diagnosed with liver disease, it can be a manageable condition that doesn't affect quality of life at all other than a special diet and being careful of what medications you give your baby.

I'm praying for you that it wont happen though and the test was just a false positive.

Please keep us updated. 


~Daisy's Mom


----------

